# FR: c'est à vous dégoûter de X



## serge_souplier

Hello!

I've some trouble disassembling this superficially simple sentence:

_On vous fait un beau cadeau, et dès le lendemain, vous êtes blasés. *C’est à vous degoûter d’essayer de vous faire plaisir* !_


The meaning is rather obvious -- _you are discouraging me [us] from trying to make you pleasant things_. But why is the _à vous_ used here? It is the speaker how feels disgusted, not the people to whom he give presents.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Maître Capello

"_C'est à vous_ + proposition infinitive" is an idiomatic phrase.

You may rewrite _*C'est à* vous dégoûter de faire X_ as _*La conséquence est que cela tend à *vous dégoûter de faire X_, where _vous_ is a general pronoun. If it were the subject, that pronoun would be _on_, but _on_ doesn't exist for direct objects. You therefore use _te, vous_ or _nous_ instead (depending on context). See FR: object pronoun that corresponds to subject "on".


----------



## serge_souplier

Thank you! It makes sens then: the meaning is closer to: _this time it is you, who is discouraging_. And is it possible to use _c'est à toi <infinitif> de <infinitif>?_


----------



## Maître Capello

serge_souplier said:


> It makes sens then: the meaning is closer to: _this time it is you, who is discouraging_.


No, there is no such sense as "this time" in this context.  The meaning is closer to the one you suggested initially:

_*Your attitude* is discouraging me/us from trying to make you happy._



serge_souplier said:


> And is it possible to use _c'est à toi <infinitif> de <infinitif>?_


No, but you may use _te_ instead of _vous_. In this case _vous_ is not the disjunctive pronoun but the direct object conjunctive pronoun because _dégoûter_ is direct transitive (_dégoûter qqn_).

_C'est à *te* dégoûter de…_


----------



## serge_souplier

Maître Capello said:


> No, there is no such sense as "this time" in this context.



Yes, you are right that this is not very precise but the phrase _c'est à vous <inf> de <inf>?_ has a flavour of the _it's your turn to. _So I meant that its role is to emphasize the fact, that the person being spoken to is the one who is responsible for discouraging.


----------



## Maître Capello

serge_souplier said:


> the phrase _c'est à vous <inf> de <inf>?_ has a flavour of the _it's your turn to._


No, I'm afraid it doesn't convey any such nuance.


----------



## serge_souplier

Ok, perhaps I was wrong then. It was suggested by someone in this thread FR: C'est à vous à / de + infinitif - préposition


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, but that sentence structure is not the same and the meanings are totally different:

_C'est à vous_ + infinitif = This has the effect that… / This is such that…
_C'est à vous *de/à*_ + infinitif = It is your turn to…


----------



## pointvirgule

_C’est à vous degoûter d’essayer de vous faire plaisir._
The meaning is, _That's reason enough to make people stop trying to please you._


----------



## OLN

> On *vous* fait un beau cadeau, et dès le lendemain, *vous* êtes blasés. C'est à *vous* dégoûter de *vous* faire plaisir !


Tous ces "vous" rendent la phrase confuse. 
Les deux _vous _dans la 1re phrase et le 2e_ vous _de la 2e phrase s'adressent à priori à la forme polie à la personne qui a reçu le cadeau, alors que le 1er _vous _de la 2e phrase est une personne imaginaire qu'on prend à témoin.
Tel quel, on dirait que le _vous _est énervé contre lui-même de s'être fait plaisir (_That's reason enough to discourage you from trying to please yourself_).

Exemple où l'on parle d'un homme absent qui s'est vite lassé du cadeau qu'on lui a fait.
_On *lui *fait un beau cadeau, et dès le lendemain,* il *est blasé. C'est à *vous* dégoûter de *lui* faire plaisir !_

 ~ Il y a de quoi /  C'est au point de / Voilà de quoi décourager quiconque de lui faire plaisir !
_That's reason enough to discourage __people/one/anyone__ from trying to please him._


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> Les deux _vous _dans la 1re phrase et le 2e_ vous _de la 2e phrase s'adressent à priori à la forme polie à la personne qui a reçu le cadeau, alors que le 1er _vous _de la 2e phrase est une personne imaginaire qu'on prend à témoin.


Les _vous_ en bleu font nécessairement référence à plusieurs personnes en raison de l'accord du participe passé : _vous êtes blasé*s*_.

Quant au _vous_ en vert, on ne sait pas exactement à qui il fait référence, mais il pourrait très bien s'agir de personnes tout à fait réelles. En particulier, il pourrait désigner la ou les personnes qui ont offert le cadeau.


----------



## serge_souplier

Cette phrase est parlée par papa de petit Nicolas à son fils. Je crois que tous ces "vous" signifient tous les enfants parce que il n'y a d’autre personne que eux à cette scène.


----------



## casquivan

Bonjour, je viens de lire une vignette dans Charlie Hebdo (n.1575 page 10) qui dit: 

"Lamentable! C'est à vous dégoûter du cinéma!"

Je n'ai jamais vu avant cette construction "c'est à vous + infinitif". Qu'est-ce que cela veut exprimer ?


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour,

Grossièrement, l'expression signifie : _cela risque de vous + infinitif_, _cela va/pourrait vous + infinitif_

"vous" est ici totalement impersonnel.

Quelques autres exemples : 

_J'ai fait 3 heures de queue pour entrer au Louvre ! C'est à vous décourager de fréquenter les musées !
Hier, j'ai mangé un sushi pas frais.  C'est à vous dégoûter à jamais de manger du poisson cru.
J'ai passé 6 heures à réviser cette notion pour l'examen, et je n'ai eu que 3/20. C'est à vous dégoûter de faire des révisions._

Cette tournure, assez fréquente, sert à donner un avis en général plutôt négatif.


----------



## moustic

casquivan said:


> Lamentable! *C'est à vous dégoûter* du cinéma!


In English, this would be rendered by "It's enough to put you off..." 
(if that's any use to you )


----------



## casquivan

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !


----------

